# Shooting through rolled down windows, would you?



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Would you do this to your vehical?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do............


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I love my car, and even really like my truck. But like Cait43 said, you gotta do what you gotta do.

I'm VERY car anal. I'm the type of person who parks his car at the ends of parking lots, checks out places where I'm going before I go there to make sure my car will be safe, and even rents cars when I think my own car might be in jeopardy (my personal driving machine has never seen snow... it lives in my garage on those days). But if someone is a deadly danger to me then my life, and the life of anyone in my car, takes precedence.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good training, learning to utilize vehicles for cover... also good to try shooting from inside the vehicle to learn your limitations and clearance issues while firing from inside a vehicle.. not just outside. You never know when you may be confronted by a deadly force attack while behind the wheel.

Obviously most don't have the opportunity to try this type of training... but if you do, you would be well served trying it out.

Safety should be a main concern when utilizing this type of training as the chances for injury are greater than normal. Training like this with professional supervision is always best.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I tend to believe your greated defensive weaon is your mind, and being situationally aware can be the difference btwn life and death regardless of how many guns you have on you. There is always someone faster and more accurate, or just plain lucky, so if you can avoid conflict at all, do it. However, do not ever let anything keep you from coming out on the good side of a conflict. So yes. I would do whatever it takes to win.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy


> "I'm VERY car anal. I'm the type of person who parks his car at the ends of parking lots, checks out places where I'm going before I go there to make sure my car will be safe, and even rents cars when I think my own car might be in jeopardy (my personal driving machine has never seen snow... it lives in my garage on those days)."


Yes! I feel vindicated! I bought my truck brand new in 2001 and it's never been wet. I only used the four wheel drive once when I took it out on Burro Creek Road. I was going slow enough and didn't kick up too much dust. Most times I will park it in a safe place off the road and wander off into the desert on foot. Of course my antique cars will never see inclement weather I put too much blood sweat and tears into them to ever want to subject them to that. As for shooting near them, only if I had to use one as cover.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK


> "Good training, learning to utilize vehicles for cover... also good to try shooting from inside the vehicle to learn your limitations and clearance issues while firing from inside a vehicle.. not just outside. You never know when you may be confronted by a deadly force attack while behind the wheel."


Sound advise! Although I would practice with an empty gun and snap caps.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

I think if its his car and he is willing to jeopardize it and in a safe manor. Its ok. I would add it look like he was a good shot for balloons at that distance with a pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> Good training, learning to utilize vehicles for cover... also good to try shooting from inside the vehicle to learn your limitations and clearance issues while firing from inside a vehicle.. not just outside. You never know when you may be confronted by a deadly force attack while behind the wheel.
> 
> Obviously most don't have the opportunity to try this type of training... but if you do, you would be well served trying it out.
> 
> Safety should be a main concern when utilizing this type of training as the chances for injury are greater than normal. Training like this with professional supervision is always best.


I strongly agree, on all points.

In the very practical shooting discipline which I helped found more than 30 years ago (and which continues today), we presented quite a lot of this sort of experimental learning situation to our members. We offered this problem in both an unmoving, and in a moving, vehicle, occasionally even with targets placed at both sides of the "road."
Administration of such an exercise is, at best, difficult, since safety must be the primary issue. Preparation must include very careful planning, and placement of the ride-along administrator is a problem fraught with potential dangers.
In my experience, a problem of this kind must neither be presented to, nor be administered by, relatively inexperienced practical-combat shooters. While it delivers very useful experience, it is not "fun." It is actively _dangerous_!


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Just a simple test to see how confident you are in your shot when it counts


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)




----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Only if i had no other choice!!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure. I use my vehicles, not enshrine them...just like my guns. :mrgreen::watching:


----------

